# Not a uti, not stress, but she keeps peeing under table!



## Little Voices (Mar 25, 2015)

My cat Hal has been peeing under my new coffee table. She has been to the vet and received (expensive) treatment for a possible UTI, I got an enzyme spray to treat the affected patches of carpet with (the smell has completely gone now), I bought a Feliway diffuser, new toys etc to calm her down incase it was stress related, and placed kitchen foil under the coffee table to discourage her from going under it which worked quite well. I moved the foil yesterday as I thought we were over peeing phase and I wanted the room to look "normal" again, and everything was fine- until now. She's done it again. As soon as my back was turned. I think it's because the table is cosy for her, 4 legs with 3 bars surrounding most sides about 3 inches off the ground, and about the same size as a large litter tray... It must feel like a litter tray to her, the antibiotics for any possible UTI should have worked by now, the Feliway has been switched on constantly for a week, she does seem calmer and more affectionate, but it happened again! Is there anything I can do to stop her peeing under it that doesn't involve throwing it away and getting a different style table?! She ONLY pees under the table, wherever it is placed in the room. 

Suggestions? Please help :sad:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Get rid of the table? 

or do not allow her access to the room the table is in would be the only advice i could offer.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If she pees under the table no matter where it is placed in the room, then I imagine you've moved it to quite a few different spots in the room, and as a result the carpet has been soiled with urine in a number of areas?

You mention you've used enzyme cleaner on the stains and "the smell has completely gone", but what you mean is that _you_ can no longer smell the urine. Your cat, whose sense of smell is about 15 times more sensitive than any human's can probably still smell the places where she has peed.

It is very difficult to get the smell of urine out of carpet. It goes through the carpet to the underlay, and then to the floorboards. Speaking from experience the only way to be certain you've eradicated the smell is to lift the carpet and roll it back. Scrub the soiled floorboards, and possibly replace the soiled part of the underlay with new stuff. Then it is is best to shampoo the carpet and don't lay it back down until it's dry.

If you feel that's impractical, then I agree with Amelia - either get rid of the table from the room (if you think that's the sole cause) or keep the table and shut your cat out of the room.

But it is worth noting that not all house soiling is caused by a UTI. It is 
possible the original problem is still present intermittently. She may have feline cystitis (FLUTD) with no UTI so antibiotics would have no effect upon her at all. Has the vet ruled out crystals or fine "gravel" in her bladder causing an irritation?.

Because of her history of bladder problems she must be fed only a wet food diet from now on, never dry food. Dry food will exacerbate any tendency she has to urinary problems.

Cats are designed to get their fluids mainly in their food, so as well as a wet food diet add a little water to her meals. Then she is encouraged to empty her bladder more frequently, and any nasties in her bladder are flushed through.

Some forum members also speak highly of the good results they have had giving their cats D-Mannose, a supplement that is good at preventing "gravel" sticking to the bladder wall.


----------



## Little Voices (Mar 25, 2015)

Have been locking the poor thing out of the room- unfortunately it's a terraced house and she's peeing in the middle room, so by locking her out I'm effectively more than halving her territory and adding to any stress. She doesn't eat wet food unless it's tuna fresh out of my lunch, but the tinned cat food she has always turned her nose up at! She doesn't go outside when its cold or raining (even though I have put a shelter out there for her, but this is England and it rains 362 days a year! She's a very spoiled puss...) The carpet (and underlay) have been enzyme treated, shampooed with an proper mechanical carpet cleaner, and she NEVER pees on these areas/repeat marks unless the table is over it... Vet said she can have some lovely expensive tests done to make sure it isn't etc etc, but since Hal has never caused any problems before and the rest of her behaviour is consistent with her character... looks like the table has to go :001_unsure: I've had cats for 16 years and this is the first time one has cost me so much in furniture! 


Thanks to all who answered


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You could just put the tin foil back underneath it if that's doing the trick. Or some plastic so that when she wees it pools round her feet. They hate that'.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I recommend you spend more time and effort converting her to a wet food diet. 

The foods should be low in carbohydrates also which means avoiding most gravy type foods.

Most urinary tract problems are not "infections" and antibiotics won't help, though of course I wouldn't recommend you stop the treatment. Did the vet actually find bacteria in the urine? 

I'm with chillminx on this. Wet diet, d-mannose, and a glucosaime supplement, all designed to help her feel more comfortable and keep her urine at the proper level of acidity, and to keep her bladder flushed out.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Is her regular litter tray a covered one?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is it possible to get a different coffee table (a blanket box/trunk style which is flush to the floor?).

Is there a litter tray in the room where the table is? If not it might be worth putting one in and seeing if she uses it/ encourage her to use it. If she does you could then slowly try to move it out if the room bit by bit???


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder if it's possible to make another spot to be more appealing for your kitty to pee in. I'm thinking of a proper litter tray with good quality cat litter. Can you please tell us more about current arrangement - if any - to let her wee indoors. 
How old is your girl?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I wonder if it's possible to make another spot to be more appealing for your kitty to pee in. I'm thinking of a proper litter tray with good quality cat litter. Can you please tell us more about current arrangement - if any - to let her wee indoors.


Actually that's a good point, and re-reading the OP's posts I see she doesn't mention whether she provides litter trays for her cat. I just assumed there were some being provided, but it's always a mistake to "assume" these things, and definitely worth checking.

Over to you Little Voices.


----------

